# Nighttime creepy crawlers



## Esmerelda84 (Jun 13, 2017)

We began renting a house a couple of months ago. Since moving in I've had the home routinely sprayed, and have not seen any critters (other than a few earwigs) inside. I've been outside some lately at night however, and I've seen a few bugs that I'm wondering what they are. It's almost summer in kentucky, and I only notice them at night. My gut tells me they're roaches, but I have very little experience with bugs. I'd like to identify them so that I can figure out how to keep them from invading my home which would be my ultimate worst fear. I've only seen them outside so far. Any help is appreciated. I know this might be a stupid question, but I'm clueless.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Resembles the Roaches I remember from my childhood, living in Southeast N. Mex, USA.

A good barrier sprayed around the perimeter of your house should keep them from crawling in underneath the bottom plate.
Can of RAID. 

Might apply it every couple of months, just to be sure.

Spray it early morning, then leave for the day.

Keep any children and pets as well as yourself away until late afternoon.


ED


----------



## Esmerelda84 (Jun 13, 2017)

Thank you. I kind of figured that was the case. I was just out there looking around and saw 3 on the front of the house. I'm so glad they're not inside yet. I think I'll get a good barrier spray like you mentioned, and have them come spray the inside again... it's been about a month. Also, I've heard good things about that DE powder ( I know I can't spell that one without looking. Lol). May give that a shot, too. Ugh.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm not sure that is a roach..... doesn't look like the kind I'm familiar with.

But Spectracide or Ortho's bug "Home Defense" works great on roaches.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not a pest control expert, but that does look like, possibly, an Oriental Cockroach.

http://bugguide.net/node/view/33932

Apparently, they like cool, damp places.


----------



## Esmerelda84 (Jun 13, 2017)

That's the one that I had compared them to, as well. The oriental cockroach. I've got some bait (Advion) that I'm going to put out today. Apparently it kills them when they eat it, and then poisons the others when they eat the dead ones. I'm completely grossed out now.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

You have to look at it on edge to see if it's a roach, roaches are really thin and flat. That's why they can squeeze in under doors and through windows cracks. That one looks a little fatter, but maybe it's the picture.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Esmerelda84 said:


> That's the one that I had compared them to, as well. The oriental cockroach. I've got some bait (Advion) that I'm going to put out today. Apparently it kills them when they eat it, and then poisons the others when they eat the dead ones. I'm completely grossed out now.


Here's a gross thought for ya. 

When I was a kid, roaches would come out of the walls and be all over the floor in the night time when you had to go to the bathroom, you could hear them crunch as you stepped on them.

But in the morning there was not one dead body left to sweep up and dispose of, the rest would eat those dead ones and clean up for you.

It was then time to call the ORKIN MAN.


ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Don't scare her, she's scared enough!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Here's a gross thought for ya.
> 
> When I was a kid, roaches would come out of the walls and be all over the floor in the night time when you had to go to the bathroom, you could hear them crunch as you stepped on them.
> 
> ...


When I wuz a kid those still live roaches had competition. We were so hungry we saved those crunched roaches for lunch the next day.:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Esmerelda84 (Jun 13, 2017)

Lmao You all are cracking me up!! Well, I've identified the bugs. The one on the brick background are click beetles. The one on the speckled cement background is definitely an oriental roach. ? So, I'm completely freaked out, but I've put out some bait in the garage, and am working on other measures to keep them out of the house. 

I appreciate everyone's insight into the matter. Luckily these buggers are not yet inside the home, so I'm going to try to keep it that way!


----------

